# Clarias batrachus (walking catfish) breeding?



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Does anybody have any experience with breeding these lovely creatures? I've only come across one article online so far from someone who has. Any advice/experiences you want to share would be awesome!


----------

